# Please Help with Electric Temp Control



## big easy (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a proofing box from a bakery that I pulled out of the landfill and turned into a propane smoker.  It worked well, but I decided to insulate it so I can use it in the winter here in northern Wisconsin.  The insulation worked extremely well and I am now having trouble keeping temps low enough to do anything without the flame blowing out.  For instance, last week I did some ABTs and had a tough time keeping the temps below 245 or so.  That is with a low pressure burner from Cabela's with a needle valve on it.  I have both a two burner electric hot plate and an electric conversion burner for a Brinkman grill.  I would like to use the Brinkman unit, but need a way to control the temperature.  I'm hoping to do this affordably.  I've been all over this site and the Internet as a whole, but I'm struggling to find what I need.  Is there some type of plug in thermostat I can use for this, or do I need to go with a PID?  If I need to go with a PID, what is the easiest and/or most affordable route?  I would appreciate any help offered.  Please keep in mind that I have no expertise in electronics.  Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2012)

Big Easy, evening....  Have you tried a larger air intake and larger exhaust ?? More ambient air should cool it down and it might not take that much...   Just my first cheap fix thought... Dave


----------



## big easy (Jul 8, 2012)

I do have pretty good sized openings for intake and exhaust in the smoker.  Also, I'm looking to drop quite a bit in terms of degrees.  I want to use this as a jack of all trades smoker.  My original intent was to use it to make venison summer sausage and snack sticks.  It's running way too hot to do that now.  My thoughts were to use propane when I need higher heat and electric when I need cooler temps.  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2012)

Big Easy, evening....  Sounds like you have a very well insulated smoker.... Also sounds like, (pics would help), your heat source is puts out more BTU's than you need....  

Start with one heat source....  I would suggest the electric conversion burner... Check the wattage on it, install it and let it run..... see what temps you get and if it gets too hot.... if it does, then it has enough wattage to do the job....  then you can work on controlling it....  

In my MES 30, I have an 800 watt element and control it with a 1500 watt incandescent dimmer switch..... works for me...

Let us know how the test goes then we will work on a solution....   I think you know the propane burner will work for you in the winter... sounds like it will work at 40 below too... LOL ...  Dave


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 31, 2012)

I built a similar smoker as you did. I just purchased a AMNPS because my I did not have control of the heat and thought maybe the wood chunks I was using was spiking the temp. I have a stove control and the lowest temp I can reach is 230 with AMNPS smoking. My switch is on what would be the warm or lowest setting on a stove. I'm going to enlarge my holes and see where that takes me. Please post if you try the PID and how it works.


----------



## big easy (Aug 5, 2012)

Sorry,  I've been away from the site for awhile.  Dave, I like the dimmer switch idea.  I think I'll give it a try.  I have a good thermometer and I should be able to monitor well enough to do what I want using a dimmer switch, I think.  Woodcutter, We just drove through Marathon a couple of hours ago on our way home from vacation.  I used to live in Wausau.  Now I'm just south of Minocqua.  I think you'll like the AMNPS.  I really like mine.  It takes a couple of times to figure out just where to put it and making sure you get it started well, but it works great.  Plus, Todd is really helpful when it comes to customer support and advice in general.  I think I'm going to try the dimmer switch idea Dave had.  If that doesn't work, I'll probably try the PID route.  I'll post either way when I try it.


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 6, 2012)

I found out my stove control switch was bad. I just replaced it today and am waiting to see what my lowest temp is going to be. I tried the AMNPS and it works great. I was so impressed with it, I started to cure some bacon. We have a cottage on Madeline Lake so we get up your way a lot in the summer. (God's backyard)


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 7, 2012)

I installed my new infinite stove control switch and can now maintain steady temps again.  My lowest temp now is 216. I need to get a lower watt element but it holds the temps very nice. My upper temp is 428. I stopped at Charlie's Hardware in Mosinee for the switch and he gave me used one for free. That is service!


----------



## big easy (Aug 7, 2012)

Woodcutter, I may end up using your stove switch idea.  My folks live in Kronenwetter and I'm going there tomorrow to pick up a pistol I just purchased from Gander.  Maybe I'll stop in at Charlei's and see what they have.  I looked for a dimmer switch and I had a hard time finding one that could handle the wattage.  I was hoping to find a plug in one, but none of the ones I saw could handle enough juice.  I'm either going to have to try your stove control idea or maybe go with a stronger dimmer like a router controller.  Any chance you would post a picture of your smoker and control or pm me one?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> I installed my new infinite stove control switch and can now maintain steady temps again.  *My lowest temp now is 216.* I need to get a lower watt element but it holds the temps very nice. My upper temp is 428. I stopped at Charlie's Hardware in Mosinee for the switch and he gave me used one for free. That is service!


Woodcutter, evening..... A true infinite control should start controlling a ambient temps.....   A dimmer runs from 0-120 volts.... no heat to full heat in an element....  Take a look for a dimmer that will handle the wattage...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/LUTRON-AthenaTM-Dimmer-3X757

Full selection......

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/li...alog/N-8g5/No-0?Ndr=basedimid10071&sst=subset


----------



## woodcutter (Aug 8, 2012)

DSCN7175.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 8, 2012





Dave, you are right to use the dimmer switch but for now I'm set up for 220v. I think the dimmer control and a large wattage 120 element would be the answer for my smoker. Making my first Chuckie right now! Just wrapped in foil but I need to go to work for a few hours I was only able to get it to 151 degrees but I hope it will be ok.













DSCN7178.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 8, 2012


















DSCN7179.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Aug 8, 2012


----------

